# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El eclipse provocará el desplome de la producción eléctrica

## Jonasino

El próximo viernes la
UE dejará de producir
35.000 megavatios en
las plantas solares

El primero desde 1999
Para los expertos se trata
de una prueba «crucial»
que pondrá a prueba
la capacidad de las redes




> Los eclipses solares son un fenómeno
> bien conocido desde los albores de la
> humanidad. El que se prevé para este
> viernes es, sin embargo, el primero que
> va a tener lugar en plena era de la energía
> solar. Los expertos no habían tenido
> nunca antes la ocasión de comprobar
> a escala real los efectos de un fenómeno
> astronómico como este en la
> ...


Fuente: ABC

----------


## quien es quien

Me parece una exageración ese desplome, teniendo en cuenta que se producirá a primeras horas del día, cuando aún no está el Sol "a plena marcha".

¿No será una llamada de atención de las petroleras para decir "oye, que nos necesitáis sí o sí"?

----------


## Jonasino

> El mix eléctrico español es muy equilibrado y el sistema cuenta con una garantía de suministro del 99,99%
> 
> Madrid, 18 de marzo de 2015. El eclipse solar que afectará a España, entre otros países, el próximo viernes 20 de marzo no afectará a la calidad del suministro eléctrico español, ya que el mix eléctrico español, es decir, la combinación de tecnologías que producen energía eléctrica en España, es muy equilibrado y diversificado, y la seguridad del suministro llega al 99,99%.
> 
> Según los datos provisionales de UNESA del año 2014, en dicho ejercicio la producción solar fotovoltaica la que se verá más afectada el próximo viernes por el eclipse, al interrumpirse bruscamente la radiación solar- supuso aproximadamente un 3% del total peninsular. En cuanto a la producción termosolar (que representa menos del 2% del total de la producción eléctrica peninsular, según datos de 2014), el eclipse sólo tendrá incidencia para cerca del 50% de la potencia de esta tecnología (es decir, alrededor de un 1% de la producción eléctrica total española de dicho año), esto es, para aquella que no almacena en calor a partir del cual se produce la energía eléctrica.
> 
> El sistema eléctrico español cuenta con múltiples tecnologías de generación: nuclear (produjo en 2014 el 20,5% de la electricidad en España), eólica (18,6%), carbón (16,6%&), hidroeléctrica (12,8%), cogeneración y tratamiento de residuos (10,5%), ciclos combinados (9,2%), solar (4,9%, entre termosolar y fotovoltaica), otras fuentes renovables (que englobaron un 4,5% de la producción en 2014) y fuel gas (2,4%).
> 
> Todas estas fuentes de generación se complementan para que la garantía del suministro eléctrico en España sea prácticamente total (99,99%), de tal modo que, cuando una de ellas no está disponible, es automáticamente sustituida y respaldada por otra fuente de producción, de tal forma que el usuario no percibe ninguna interrupción en su suministro.
> ...


Fuente: Unesa

----------


## Jonasino

> Las ciudades y las empresas europeas contaron con un suministro eléctrico seguro esta mañana, durante el periodo de tiempo que duró el eclipse de sol. Las variaciones de generación solar y su difícil previsión sobre el impacto de la demanda de energía eléctrica fueron gestionadas con éxito por los Transportistas y Operadores de Sistemas eléctricos (TSOs por sus siglas en inglés), gracias a la meticulosa preparación y la gran cooperación regional y europea.
> 
> La red de transporte europea de alta tensión, que necesita un equilibrio constante, tuvo que cubrir la rápida pérdida y rápida reintegración de en torno a 35.000 megavatios (MW) de energía solar, el equivalente a 80 plantas convencionales de energía eléctrica durante el eclipse solar que tuvo lugar hoy entre las 9 y las 12 de la mañana.
> 
> "Los europeos están acostumbrados a sólo tener que pulsar un botón para encender la luz. Tienden a olvidar todos los sistemas y funciones sumamente técnicas y complejas que son necesarias para mantener un equilibrio constante entre la generación y la demanda en un sistema de energía interconectado", dijo el presidente de la Junta Directiva de la Red Europea de Gestores de Redes de Transporte de Electricidad, (ENTSO-E) y vicepresidente de RTE, Pierre Bornard.
> 
> Insistió en el "papel tan importante" desempeñado por las Iniciativas de Coordinación de Seguridad Regional (RSCIs, por sus siglas en inglés) de los TSOs en la gestión con éxito del eclipse. Las RSCIs, como Coreso y TSC, se establecieron por los TSOs europeos para dar una respuesta coordinada a las fuentes de energía más variables, así como para una mayor integración en el mercado europeo de la energía. En el caso del eclipse, la información sobre la planificación de los flujos transfronterizos de electricidad que proporcionó las RSCIs complementó la operación en tiempo real de los TSOs y permitió una mejor coordinación de las acciones.
> 
> "Nuestra gestión de este eclipse solar es un claro ejemplo de que el enfoque, regional y desde la base, de los TSOs para una coordinación eficaz es el camino correcto a seguir", dijo Bornard.
> ...


Fuente: REE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sinceramente, pienso que es una exageracion esto. 
Se les ha ido la mano con el sensacionalismo.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

